# Dashcam Install



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm tired of folks cutting me off and wishing I had video of it, so I bought a Dexing V1 1080p Dashcam.

I created an install video, showing how I tied this into my F-350's "Upfitter Switches".

Hope you like it..


----------

